# RDRAND for VM



## kavitakr (Apr 7, 2021)

We want to enable good entropy source for our VMs (ESxi, HyperV).

For Hardware we have enabled , 

device        rdrand_rng    # Intel Bull Mountain RN


for hyperV
device          virtio_random   # VirtIO Entropy device
Are there any tests to check entropy source is supplied from underlying Host to hyperV VM?

My question is:
Can we get entropy  from Underlying Host OS to Guest VM in ESXI?


----------

